# Warren co. 2800 ac qdm club needs 2 members ; AWESOME CLUB



## BIGTEN (Jan 14, 2011)

2800 ac  PRIME HABITAT camp with electricity, walk in deer cooler , secure camp. SHOWER, AND BATHROOMS
A total of 7,000 ac being managed. 1 lake and 3 ponds to fish. Great chance for a quality buck.
 6 quality bucks taken last year.  DUES $ 850.00 WE JUST LEASED AN ADDITIONAL 609 AC. LAND HASNT BEEN HUNTED IN THREE YEARS  WE STILL NEED2 MEMBERS
BELOW TAKEN 2010-2011 SEASON. BEEN GETTING SOME OUT STANDING PICS OF SOME GREAT BUCKS


----------



## sccable5 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Pm*

Very interested   how much are dues  i have 2 to 3 people interested


----------



## BIGTEN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Dues*

850.00


----------



## PChunter (Jan 14, 2011)

pics of harvested bucks/trailcams?


----------



## BIGTEN (Jan 14, 2011)

*pic*

will load pic this weekend


----------



## maddomj (Jan 14, 2011)

PM sent, interested in the club.


----------



## sccable5 (Jan 15, 2011)

do you have a number do get ahold of you by


----------



## GTHUNT (Jan 16, 2011)

How many total members on club?


----------



## dustrud (Jan 17, 2011)

BIGTEN, losing our lease in Greene County.  Yes, how many members, where exactly is the tract in Warren, what are the QDM parameters, my son is still in college - any discount for his membership along with mine (like another 50%), water supply, could you send me a tract map or reference?  I know - a lot of questions, but am very interested and club member.

Thanks much,
Dallas


----------



## dustrud (Jan 17, 2011)

...and good club member - I meant to say.


----------



## bick27 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Interested*

I am very interested in your hunting club. Could you please send me your number so that we can chat. Thanks Blake


----------



## Mideighties (Jan 28, 2011)

PM sent. Interested!


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jan 30, 2011)

How many total members are you going to carry?


----------



## BIGTEN (Jan 30, 2011)

*Club*

31 total members, with aver. of about 7 to 8 hunters on the weekend


----------



## triton196 (Jan 30, 2011)

hey very interested is there any good duck hunting ? Does the club have any flooded timber or swamps ?


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 4, 2011)

*Members*

All the above deer were harvested 2010-2011


----------



## Mideighties (Feb 4, 2011)

Mideighties said:


> PM sent. Interested!



Still interested. Wondering if you still need members.


----------



## BIGTEN (Feb 24, 2011)

*Members*

We still have 6 openings, great hunting club!!


----------



## maddomj (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm interested joining, whe can I come look at the club?


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 8, 2011)

*members*

we still have openings, great club . will be at club this weekend for any body wanting to take a look around.


----------



## BIGTEN (Mar 22, 2011)

*Club*

We just leased an additional 600ac  tract, this tract hasnt been hunted in 3 years. We need 3 more members


----------



## sccable5 (Apr 14, 2011)

*I have 2  828 734 7823*

I have 2 my number is 828 734 7823  call me i am extremely interested


----------



## Bartow_Hunter (May 1, 2011)

any more openings? i would like to speak with you about it. 7703156625


----------



## flex 347 (May 14, 2011)

*club*

PM sent


----------



## BIGTEN (May 15, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## BIGTEN (May 26, 2011)

*Openings*

We still have  openings,  filled 1 spot this weekend
great club !!!


----------



## flex 347 (May 26, 2011)

*joined*

I joined over the weekend great club and some nice guys.Give Scott a call he well show you around.


----------



## dmttgreen (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the club flex 347 ! This will be our 3rd season with the club and we love it.


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 1, 2011)

*club*

going down this weekend to show property to some guys ,if anyone else interested  please call scott 706-463-0876


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 11, 2011)

*openings*

we still have 2 openings , great property, with great people


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 12, 2011)

*club opening*

pm sent


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 13, 2011)

*Club*

All pm 's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 20, 2011)

*club*

still needing two members


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 30, 2011)

*openings*

we still have two openings, great club  !!!!


----------



## jaymax (Jul 5, 2011)

*club*

I would like to look asap..only live about 20 mins out, thanks, Jay 706-513-6473


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 10, 2011)

*club opening*

all pm's answered


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 20, 2011)

*club opening*

we are still in need of two members


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 27, 2011)

*Club*

I thought i had filled one of our slots, guy couldnt come up with the money. Great club guys,
its going to be  a great year, according to some cam pic ive been getting. Dont miss out !!!!!


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 31, 2011)

*club opening*

all pm's returned


----------



## Gulfstream1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Do campsites include water & sewer?  Are campers permitted to be left/accessable year round? Is spouse included in membership?


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 7, 2011)

*club opening*

pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 10, 2011)

*CLUB opening*

We will be down this weekend showing the property , if anyone interested let me know . Please call scott; 706 463 0876


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 11, 2011)

pms returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 14, 2011)

all p'ms returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 16, 2011)

All pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 21, 2011)

all pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN (Aug 28, 2011)

p'ms returned


----------



## tboles (Dec 24, 2011)

*membership*

Hey may be interested in club! Give me a call or pm if you think your will have any openings in the 2012 season! 

Thanks Tyler 706-969-9514


----------

